

What makes Android 5.1 fast - no_gravity
https://plus.google.com/+FranciscoFranco1990/posts/KB6JYHDG5U8

======
itsbits
the optimizations are for nexus 6 only right? otherwise we could see
performance improvements for more devices on 5.1 (oneplus one would be
perfect)?﻿

